# turbo manifolds



## SentraE (Jun 28, 2003)

when building an equal length manifold do the runners have to be exactly the same length or can they be a little off or is it really necesary to have a equal length manifold. also what can you make it out of. THANKS!


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Having equal length is good... but not necessary, many people have good sucess with log style manifolds.
-dave


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

it would be to your advantage to have each of them as close to the same length as you can get them. not every cylinder gets equal air flow so youre not going to help yourself by furthering that impedance with short runners. it also doesnt help if you decide to go with some kind of forced induction. with a wet nitrous system like i have on my altima, there are already 2 cylinders that dont get as good a mixture as the others. are you building your own perhaps? if you are, id like in on it in some way.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

SentraE there is a GB going on now for Turbo Manifolds, they are a good manifold and the price is good too


----------

